# Trout fishing St Simons Island 1-7-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Thought I'd try to do a little trout fishing between fronts. Beat up a lot of stuff for four hours. During that time, I snagged and broke off two sinking lures-brand new Clacking Minnow and Mirrolure 72. The Mirrolure is now out of production, I only have about 9 left. Broke the bill off a Bomber and a Lucky Craft.  Lot of work for 6 trout. Mother Nature added a little challenge, with a brutal west wind. Felt like gusts up to 35 mph. Water was crystal clear, 48-49 degrees. Almost saw 50 in the back of the creek at mid-day. All trout 13-14", except one right at 18". Went solo and haven't quite figured out the timer on the camera. All fish released. Here's a pic of the water clarity


















Capt. Tim Cutting
Coastal Georgia Inshore Charters
www.fishthegeorgiacoast.com


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

St Simons is a great fishery. I've fished Jekyll once or twice and the trout are thick to say the least.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Great pics! I live on Amelia Island and fish St. Simons quite a bit. Trout and reds have been awesome between here and Cumberland the past few weeks.


----------

